# WES Documents



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

For WES, do we need to fill a form and get it completed from the university before the envelope is sealed and sent by the university. Or, do we just need the approved marketers+degree certificates in a sealed envelope from the university? Is there anything else that needs to be sent across.? Thanks..


----------



## Maverick083 (Feb 4, 2015)

Any reply on this?


----------



## sinhkta (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven't got any yet..


----------

